# transfer not printing bright



## sewoff (May 20, 2013)

Hello

I just purchased a new Epson WF 7610 printer. When I print on plain paper I am really pleased with the color and results. When I print on the transfer paper however, the colors are much lighter and not as vibrant. I have been using Jetpro SS. Is there a better paper I should be using?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## DropZone (Mar 31, 2015)

Also having this problem....subscribed.


----------



## Minnesotashores (Mar 1, 2015)

Have never encountered this issue but, being that I am shopping around for printers, I'm curious to see the answer...


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

A lot more info needed from you in order to help you.


----------



## PyramidPrintWrx (Jan 16, 2014)

sewoff said:


> Hello
> 
> I just purchased a new Epson WF 7610 printer. When I print on plain paper I am really pleased with the color and results. When I print on the transfer paper however, the colors are much lighter and not as vibrant. I have been using Jetpro SS. Is there a better paper I should be using?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


What does the color look like after you press it?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

It should get much richer once you stamp it on something. have you tried? sounds normal.


----------

